
Show HN: Personalised tool/advice to help you find a great cofounder - louisswiss
https://www.louisnicholls.com/cofounder-advice.html
======
asfarley
Posting on HN before finishing the technical path? Who do you think we are?

~~~
programmarchy
Seconded. Interested, but not enough to sign up for a newsletter. Please post
again once the technical path is complete!

~~~
louisswiss
Will do!

(Btw there isn't a newsletter to sign up to - if you subscribe then you'll
only receive one email when the technical path is ready. And then nothing ever
again)

------
mabynogy
I never give my email. It's possible (and IMO better) to make a social website
without that (4chan is an example).

~~~
louisswiss
Erm...

\- this isn't a social website

\- at no point do you need to give your email

~~~
mabynogy
[https://u.sicp.me/kM3f7.png](https://u.sicp.me/kM3f7.png)

Meeting someone is a social activity.

~~~
louisswiss
Well yes, I suppose it is. But you don't meet anyone on my site - it's just
advice on _how_ to meet someone.

If you check back in a week, the technical path will be up and running and the
email-reminder will be gone.

~~~
mabynogy
You can post if on the chat I'm on when it's ready if you want.

~~~
louisswiss
Technical version is up at the same link if you're interested.

~~~
mabynogy
Yeah. Come and post it here:
[http://dailyprog.org/chat/](http://dailyprog.org/chat/)

